# Camping Included In Thanksgiving Plans?



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just curious if anyone includes camping in their Thanksgiving weekend plans. I do like the thought of deep frying a turkey at the campsite! My DW and I thought about it, but with snow on the ground and temps in the 20's this week, we're going to pass.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We had plans to go to Hershey this Thanksgiving weekend, but the snow, wind, and cold temperatures have caused us to cancel. The past couple Thanksgivings we have gone camping and had a great time. Smoked a turkey, drank beer around the campfire, watched football, ..... Had a great time and will do it every year if we can. Unfortunately, it is too cold and the weather sucks this year. So we have canceled our plans.

DAN


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Todd&Regan said:


> Just curious if anyone includes camping in their Thanksgiving weekend plans. I do like the thought of deep frying a turkey at the campsite! My DW and I thought about it, but with snow on the ground and temps in the 20's this week, we're going to pass.


Todd,

We head off for Death Valley tomorrow....spending Thanksgiving at Stovepipe Wells. Leaving 20 degree lows (Northern Nevada) for high 60's. Deep Fried Turkey and all the sides will be enjoyed !!

Kevin


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> Just curious if anyone includes camping in their Thanksgiving weekend plans. I do like the thought of deep frying a turkey at the campsite! My DW and I thought about it, but with snow on the ground and temps in the 20's this week, we're going to pass.


Todd,

We head off for Death Valley tomorrow....spending Thanksgiving at Stovepipe Wells. Leaving 20 degree lows (Northern Nevada) for high 60's. Deep Fried Turkey and all the sides will be enjoyed !!

Kevin
[/quote]
Sounds great! Enjoy and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

robertized said:


> Well not wanting to disappoint, the DW and I along with three other couples also with their families will be spending Thanksgiving weekend in our trailers. We will be near Fredericksburg Texas taking in the Country Peddlers Show, (shopping) and a visit to Enchanted Rock State Natural Area (rock climbing). To you and your family along with everyone else have a Happy Thanksgiving. Good Luck.


Sound like fun! I've never been to Texas, but would really like to visit someday. Have a great time! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

